# concerned - not huge amount of experience lately with children



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there

my dh and i have lots of nephews and nieces together however they are all grown up now apart from the youngest who is 13 and stays with us occasionally.  we had lots of experience with the kids growing up but never really babysat for them, it just didnt arise due to family living away from us.  will this be a major concern to sw?  i am thinking that after the prep course i will see about volunteering at a nursery.

any thoughts?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Sieve,

I just wanted to say that our experience with children is about the same as yours eg/younger family members etc.. and although we felt we both had quite a lot of general experience over the years, we were advised that we would need to gain some 'recent' child care experience.
In answer to your question, yes, it is usually a major point that is brought up, and most SW's will like you to have an amount of recent childcare experience.

We are about half way through our assessment and have our first Home Study visit on Thurs. I started my volunteer work at a nursery today and plan to go for one morning session a week (the maximum I can do alongside working full time). It was great fun, although I felt a little bit like a spare part this morning, not knowing the routine, and where things were etc, but I'm sure I'll start to feel more relaxed soon.
I think this was the most useful way to get more experience as I was fortunate enough to be accepted to volunteer at the Nursery/Infant School that we'd like our little ones to go to, so along with getting more experience, I am also building a relationship with the school.

My DH is lucky that he has a scheme with his company were he can volunteer to help children with their reading at a local school to his work (once a week for about an hour), so he is getting more recent experience this way.

It has been suggested that maybe we could 'borrow' friend's and family's little ones to babysit etc, but most of our support network have slightly older children/teenagers, so that wasn't really an option for us.

There are a few things you can do to gain more experience, but in my opinion, volunteering at a nursery is not only really good regular experience, but even just in the one visit I can see how much I will learn from the experience.
It's good to feel that you are doing something for your local school too, as they always welcome the help!

Lots of luck with your adoption journey, and I hope this has helped.

Luv Anj x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there sieve,

I started vol work at a local nursery too and absolutly LOVE it!! I do have quite a lot of rescent and not so rescent experience with children as i have a lot of friends who have been having children from 6 yrs ago to now which has helped me enormously! I am lucky as they are all VERY willing to let me have them weekends and over night, especially the babies  . What i am trying to say though is even though i do have the child care exp, nursery is soooooooo good for me and i have learnt loads!

If you are able to do something like this then i would.

Anjelissa i know exactly what you mean about feeling a bit of a spare part and not knowing where things are. I felt exactly the same the first twice then everything started clicking into place and now i know the general routine i feel much better, and the littlies are getting to know me now too which is ace  

Good luck both xxx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Anj

Thank you so much that was extremely helpful.  once the prep course is over this week i will definitely try to get a place at a nursery.  you have just reiterated what i thought.  and i really want to do the nursery in order to get more experience and confidence.

We have one friend who has a young child and in fact is a baby boy but they live 3 hours drive away!  all the family kids are all grown up, however my 13 yr old nephew stays every month or so.
  i will let you know how we get on and good luck with your home study visit and keep in touch.

thanks again


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi kittykat just missed your message there, I hit send too soon.  i just wasnt sure if you could actually volunteer at a nursery or did you have to be employed, that's what stopped me because i can only do one day a week due to work commitments.  however i know the answer for defo now.

hope everything goes well for you and keep in touch.

sending you   too.


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey sieve,

No problem  

Yes i wondered that too as i know they have to be sooooo careful who they let in but as long as you are CRB checked (which i am through work) and i tool my certificate to prove it, then all was fine. I am not allowed to be left alone with the babies or change them but i can do everything else and they always give them to me after changing them so i can dress them again as thats where i lacked confidence!! 

I only do from 12.30 - 5pm on fridays as thats all i can do around work  

Good luck and i am sure they will be pleased of the extra help, i know mine is   xxx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

Just an update, i am now volunteering at the local school that "my wee ones" will go to!  they have a nursery, but that is full with students at the moment so for the last few weeks i have been volunteering with the P2's which has been amazing!  i have learnt so much.  i am hoping after the school break to get into the nursery.  love it so much i might think about a career change once we adopt.


----------

